# CA meet hand sanitizer



## endacoz (Jun 24, 2015)

I finished this stabilized box elder with CA.  This ring was for my wife.   She was wearing it and used hand sanitizer at work and then noticed that part of the wood now looks stained a darker shade. 

Thoughts on why this happened?   ANY better finishing options for rings?


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jun 24, 2015)

Did you use a CA finish on the ring ?


----------



## endacoz (Jun 24, 2015)

endacoz said:


> I finished this stabilized box elder with CA.



Yes


----------



## BSea (Jun 24, 2015)

Since it was stabilized, I really don't have any idea. My 1st guess was water getting under the wood and soaking in.  But I don't that should happen to stabilized wood.

I guess the hand sanitizer could be reacting to the CA or stabilizing resin.  You could take a piece of the original blank (if you have any left), and finish it.  I'd do half CA, and the other half just polished.  The stabilized wood should polish without any other finish.  Then rub them both with sanitizer to see what happens. If it's the CA, you could sand off the CA, and refinish it.  Or just polish it if you like the look from the test.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jun 24, 2015)

My apologies for not reading your post closely enough . Should have been in bed . From the pictures , I would guess that you have sanded through the CA finish on one side of the ring , probably the darker side . The test Bob has suggested will tell you whether the problem is with the CA or with no CA .


----------



## farmer (Jun 24, 2015)

*Finish*

If wood doesn't have a finish all the way around it before its installed on the metal ring I wouldn't think that it could be water proof, you could try 105 207 west systems marine epoxy.


----------



## Wildman (Jun 25, 2015)

Will stabilized wood darken with age same as many unstablizied woods do over time?

Should use only CA glue brands that say are waterproof?

How did the chemicals in hand sanitizer react with CA finish?  

Has the CA finish worn away through normal use? 

When ask myself those questions and cannot point to any of those question to answer your problem.  Had more questions that did not list because do not want to dwell on what if scenarios.

Guess have to wait and see what happens over time, or get busy making or buying wife another ring.


----------



## steve worcester (Jul 4, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Will stabilized wood darken with age same as many unstablizied woods do over time?
> ...



I have talked with Curtis about this and there are no UV inhibitors in the stabilizers. So it would darken over time, but I suspect a bit slower. This just a guess though.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 4, 2015)

Well, I may not have the exact reason why, the sanitizer have penetrated the wood and darken it in that spot, which I would expect, to have been from the inside of her hand.  

You may need to CA the whole wood before mounting it and seal the wood from any possible penetrations from other liquids however, if you want to save that ring, I suggest you soak it into the same sanitizer that created the stain, I would actually remove gently the CA surface of the outer part of the wood to help the sanitiser penetration to be more consistent.  

I suppose, what I'm trying to say is that, you can try to have the wood to look all the same this way, and then CA it again however, I'm not sure in any future contact with sanitiser or any other chemical, is not going to penetrate the wood again and change the wood appearance, again...!

I would think that, you may get better results by using the super thin CA to apply multiple coats on the wood before mounting it in the metal frame, you can only try and see what happens...!

Cheers
George


----------

